
FCC approves 100% foreign ownership of U.S. broadcast properties [pdf] - aaronbrethorst
https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DA-20-568A1.pdf
======
genjipress
"...the ruling is subject to the requirement that Cumulus obtain specific
approval for any foreign individual, entity, or group of such individuals or
entities that holds, or would hold, directly and/or indirectly, more than five
percent (or more than 10 percent for certain institutional investors) of the
equity and/or voting interests, or a controlling interest, in the company."

~~~
antonzabirko
Which would be trivial when those individuals are lobbying the decision makers
and bankrolling fcc-supporting entities.

------
mef
for anyone else mislead by the title, this is not a blanket change but looks
to be an exception being granted to an entity that owns 450 radio broadcast
station licenses

~~~
inetknght
That... isn't misleading...?

------
nogbit
Ya, this is going to end well for us.

From wikipedia... Cumulus Media, Inc. is an American broadcasting company and
is the third largest owner and operator of AM and FM radio stations in the
United States behind Entercom and iHeartMedia, Inc. As of June 2019, Cumulus
lists ownership of 428 stations in 87 media markets.

------
unstatusthequo
Queue China...

~~~
jmole
Cue

